# Made a special order Crate Case Cover



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a special request to make a personalized crate case cover for a certain size crate so i bought the crate and did my magic. please let me know what you guys think. this was my first attempt on a project like this :daisy:

One of a kind DreamChi Crate Case combo. Made especially for Jewel :] fits a 14" H x 12" W x 18" L Crate. Extra pillow for comfort. Personalized "Faerie Garden Chihuahuas Precious Jewel" on right side. Plus a Precious Jewel warm fleece blanket inside!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's lovely,such a good idea for cold nights and stops the draughts ,the little dog looks so happy in there too


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> It's lovely,such a good idea for cold nights and stops the draughts ,the little dog looks so happy in there too


Thank you Michele! She ordered it to take to her dog show this week. I hope it does its job<3


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a amazing! How do I order one!?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

That's amazing! How do I order one!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> That's a amazing! How do I order one!?





Jessicashield said:


> That's amazing! How do I order one!


was it that amazing that you doubled the reply? hehehe!!! do you have a crate already?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It looks great, well done!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Now Im wishing I had a crate, just so I could have you make a cover for it.


----------



## Ellie Huahua (Feb 10, 2015)

Pidge, that is beautiful  how professional! I bet Jewel and Momma will be made up with it ! x x x


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Its beautiful! Beverly has something similar, not as cute though! She loves it and I can hardly get her out of bed in the morning.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> It looks great, well done!


thnks!!! 



Kalisee said:


> Now Im wishing I had a crate, just so I could have you make a cover for it.


ROFL!!! i may get a bigger one so i can make one for the kids hehe



Ellie Huahua said:


> Pidge, that is beautiful  how professional! I bet Jewel and Momma will be made up with it ! x x x


thank u so much! so far she is lovin the pics, the package should be gettin to her tomorrow! can't wait to see pics of jewel in it hehe



LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Its beautiful! Beverly has something similar, not as cute though! She loves it and I can hardly get her out of bed in the morning.


thanks!! aw yes i heard it's like their little den and more so since it gets darker and comfier when it's covered up


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Haha yeah that amazing!  and yeah I have a small crate 
I would love a pink polka dot crate cover
I think it would look so sweet


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, beautiful job. You're very talented.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Haha yeah that amazing!  and yeah I have a small crate
> I would love a pink polka dot crate cover
> I think it would look so sweet


aw u got a pink one with 2 doors! do u happen to have the dimensions for it? if you saved the box or link of where u got it? it works a differently when there's 2 doors

i think this pattern would look adorbs with it. there's only a couple left. it's a cotton material too so it wont be as "tough" looking at the one i made since that one was made out of canvas











BasketMichele said:


> Wow, beautiful job. You're very talented.


thank u michele! :]


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That really nice! Perfect fabric, too. You'll sell a lot more. All crated chis need one of these in this weather.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> That really nice! Perfect fabric, too. You'll sell a lot more. All crated chis need one of these in this weather.


thank you! :] this specific product does take a lot of work because of the material but loved the outcome!

p.s she got her package today :] i think she loved it!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Kalisee, you made me laugh! Do you sew for your chis?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So cute! She seems to approve.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yup! Her other pup went in as well and approved hehe


----------

